# Verkettung von Maschinen (Anlagen)



## daniel80 (21 Februar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

zu dem Thema habe ich ein Interpretationspapier der BAUA gefunden, in dem ein Bewertungsablauf, ob es sich bei einer Anlage um eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen im Sinne der MRL handelt, folgendermaßen dargestellt wird:

https://www.baua.de/DE/Themen/Anwen...anlagen.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3#page=3

Dieser Ablauf wird in der Literatur (zB Buch "Konstruieren sicherheitsgerechter Produkte von Prof. Neudörfer) noch dadurch ergänzt, dass ein Sicherheitstechnischer Zusammenhang nicht allein durch eine gemeinsame Not-Halt-Einrichtung vorliegt. 

Hierzu zwei grundsätzliche Fragen:

1. Werden die Fragen nach Produktionstechnischem / Sicherheitstechnischem Zusammenhang bejaht, muß eine EG-Konformitätserklärung und CE-Kennzeichnung vorgenommen werden. Was ist mit der Risikobeurteilung?
2. Woher weiß ich, daß eine gemeinsame Not-Halt-Einrichtung ausreicht, und demnach KEINE Gesamtheit von Maschinen vorliegt, ohne eine Risikobeurteilung erstellt zu haben?

Ergo: Eine Risikobeurteilung für die ANLAGE müsste doch eigentlich IMMER, unabhängig vom Ergebnis, erstellt werden, oder?

Danke für die Info!


----------



## holgermaik (21 Februar 2019)

Hallo Daniel
Eine Risikobeurteilung und ggf. Risikominimierung musst du immer durchführen.
Bei einer unvollständigen Maschine gibt es dann eine Einbauerklärung.
Bei einer vollständigen Maschine eine Konformitätserklärung und ein CE Zeichen.

Es ist möglich mehrere unvollständige Maschinen zu einer vollständigen Maschine zusammenzuführen.
Ebenso kann man mehrere vollständige Maschinen zu einer "großen" vollständigen Maschine verketten.

Holger


----------



## daniel80 (21 Februar 2019)

Hallo und danke für die Antwort.

Nochmal zum Verständnis am Beispiel einer simplen Anlage: Fräsmaschine - Zuführband - Poliermaschine. Alle Einzelmaschinen haben CE. 

Also wäre eine Risikobeurteilung für die Anlage IMMER erforderlich, woraus sich dann eventuelle Maßnahmen ableiten (zB gemeinsame Not-Halt-Einrichtung) - korrekt? Und wenn kein sicherheitstechnischer Zusammenhang besteht, reicht die Risikobeurteilung aus. Bei einem sicherheitstechnischen Zusammenhang wäre der vollständige Konformitätsbewertungsprozess erforderlich - also mit Konformitätserklärung und CE-Zeichen mit eigenem Typenschild. 

Stimmt das so?


----------



## holgermaik (21 Februar 2019)

Du baust aus Maschine A + B + C +.. eventuell eine eine neue Maschine  (ein Produktion- und sicherheitstechnischer Zusammenhang besteht). Hier  wären die Schnittstellen in einer Risikobeurteilung genau zu betrachten.  Eventuell bleiben es auch Einzelmaschinen. 

Ein gemeinsamer Not Halt für alle Einzelmaschinen ist kein sicherheitstechnischer Zusammenhang. Diese Anforderung könnte sich z.B. aus einer Gefährdungsanalyse gemäß BetrSichV oder aus der EN ISO 13850 "_Not_-_Halt_-_Gestaltungsleitsätze"_ ableiten.

Sollte es doch eine  neue Maschine werden, solltest du ja von jeder Einzelmaschine alle  Dokumente haben. Damit bleibt dir nur für die Schnittstellen die Arbeit.


----------



## daniel80 (22 Februar 2019)

Moin. Danke erstmal für den Hinweis. Gibt es eine Norm, die auf das Thema nochmal genauer eingeht, zB die ISO 11161 (Integrierte Fertigungssysteme)?


----------



## daniel80 (22 Februar 2019)

Nochmal zum Verständnis: Unabhängig davon, ob bei einer Anlage ein sicherheitstechnischer Zusammenhang besteht oder nicht: Eine Risikobeurteilung der Anlage ist immer durchzuführen, sonst käme man ja nicht auf das Ergebnis, daß ein sicherheitstechnischer Zusammenhang besteht, ist das korrekt?


----------



## stevenn (22 Februar 2019)

Nicht ganz. Die Begrifflichkeiten sind nicht ganz korrekt.

A)Wenn du Hersteller bist und Maschinen zusammenbaust zum Beispiel für jemand anderen, dann ja.

B)Wenn du Betreiber bist und Maschinen verbindest (z.B. eine vorhandene Fertigungsstraße), dann gilt erstmal die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung und hier ist dann eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung durchzuführen. Hier verwendest du dann das Interpretationspapier um zu entscheiden ob du eine "Gesamtheit..." hast. WEnn dies dann der Fall ist, dann wirst du Hersteller und du musst eine Risikobeurteilung für die Gesamtmaschine machen.


----------



## daniel80 (22 Februar 2019)

Danke - aber nochmal die Frage: Wie finde ich denn raus, wenn nicht über eine Risikobeurteilung, ob ich eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen (insbesondere einen sicherheitstechnischen Zusammenhang) habe?


----------



## stevenn (22 Februar 2019)

daniel80 schrieb:


> Danke - aber nochmal die Frage: Wie finde ich denn raus, wenn nicht über eine Risikobeurteilung, ob ich eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen (insbesondere einen sicherheitstechnischen Zusammenhang) habe?


über die Gefährdungsbeurteilung und das Interpretationspapier!


----------



## daniel80 (22 Februar 2019)

Zu deinem Post noch eine Frage:



stevenn schrieb:


> B)Wenn du Betreiber bist und Maschinen verbindest (z.B. eine vorhandene Fertigungsstraße), dann gilt erstmal die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung und hier ist dann eine Gefährdungsbeurteilung durchzuführen. Hier verwendest du dann das Interpretationspapier um zu entscheiden ob du eine "Gesamtheit..." hast. WEnn dies dann der Fall ist, dann wirst du Hersteller und du musst eine Risikobeurteilung für die Gesamtmaschine machen.



Ich versteh's immer noch nicht ganz. Folgende Fälle:

1. Hersteller baut Anlage aus Einzelmaschinen - stellt fest: Keine Gesamtheit von Maschinen, da kein sicherheitstechnischer Zusammenhang -> Konformitätserklärung / CE-Zeichen für Anlage nicht erforderlich, ABER Risikobeurteilung und Betriebsanleitung
2. Hersteller baut Anlage aus Einzelmaschinen - stellt fest: Gesamtheit von Maschinen, da sicherheitstechnischer Zusammenhang -> Konformitätserklärung / CE-Zeichen / RB / BA erforderlich

3. Betreiber baut Anlage aus Einzelmaschinen (Einzelmaschinen vom Hersteller geliefert) - stellt fest: Keine Gesamtheit von Maschinen, da kein sicherheitstechnischer Zusammenhang -> Konformitätserklärung / CE-Zeichen für Anlage nicht erforderlich, ABER Risikobeurteilung und Betriebsanleitung und Gefährdungsbeurteilung
4. Betreiber baut Anlage aus Einzelmaschinen (Einzelmaschinen vom Hersteller geliefert) - stellt fest: Gesamtheit von Maschinen, da sicherheitstechnischer Zusammenhang -> Konformitätserklärung / CE-Zeichen / RB / BA / Gef.Beurteilung erforderlich

--> Meiner Auffassung nach ist eine Risikobeurteilung immer erforderlich, wenn ein Hersteller involviert ist. Entweder als Hersteller selbst, oder als Betreiber, der als Hersteller auftritt (indem er die Anlagenkomponenten selbst zusammenstellt (ohne eine Herstellervorgabe). Dabei ist es für die RB unerheblich, ob ein sicherheitstechnischer Zusammenhang besteht oder nicht, da ja erst durch die RB dies festgestellt wird...

Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## stevenn (22 Februar 2019)

daniel80 schrieb:


> 1. Hersteller baut Anlage aus Einzelmaschinen - stellt fest: Keine Gesamtheit von Maschinen, da kein sicherheitstechnischer Zusammenhang -> Konformitätserklärung / CE-Zeichen für Anlage nicht erforderlich, ABER Risikobeurteilung und Betriebsanleitung


warum denn Risikobeurteilung und Betriebsanleitung? Keine Gesamtheit -> keine Maschine -> keine RBU + keine Betriebsanleitung. 
Für was willst du eine Betriebsanleitung machen, wenn du keine Maschine hast?


daniel80 schrieb:


> 2. Hersteller baut Anlage aus Einzelmaschinen - stellt fest: Gesamtheit von Maschinen, da sicherheitstechnischer Zusammenhang -> Konformitätserklärung / CE-Zeichen / RB / BA erforderlich


Ja.





daniel80 schrieb:


> 3. Betreiber baut Anlage aus Einzelmaschinen (Einzelmaschinen vom Hersteller geliefert) - stellt fest: Keine Gesamtheit von Maschinen, da kein sicherheitstechnischer Zusammenhang -> Konformitätserklärung / CE-Zeichen für Anlage nicht erforderlich, ABER Risikobeurteilung und Betriebsanleitung und Gefährdungsbeurteilung


nein siehe gleiche Begründung wie oben



daniel80 schrieb:


> 4. Betreiber baut Anlage aus Einzelmaschinen (Einzelmaschinen vom Hersteller geliefert) - stellt fest: Gesamtheit von Maschinen, da sicherheitstechnischer Zusammenhang -> Konformitätserklärung / CE-Zeichen / RB / BA / Gef.Beurteilung erforderlich


Ja


daniel80 schrieb:


> --> Meiner Auffassung nach ist eine Risikobeurteilung immer erforderlich, wenn ein Hersteller involviert ist. Entweder als Hersteller selbst, oder als Betreiber, der als Hersteller auftritt (indem er die Anlagenkomponenten selbst zusammenstellt (ohne eine Herstellervorgabe). Dabei ist es für die RB unerheblich, ob ein sicherheitstechnischer Zusammenhang besteht oder nicht, da ja erst durch die RB dies festgestellt wird...
> 
> Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher


du kannst nur Hersteller nach MRL sein wenn du eine Maschine baust. wenn du Maschinen zusammenfügst, es ist aber keine Gesamtheit, dann baust du auch keine Mascchine und von was sollst du dann Hersteller sein? du bist nur von den Einzelmaschinen hersteller, wenn es von der Definition her auch Maschinen sind.


----------



## daniel80 (22 Februar 2019)

Danke für deine Geduld!

Zu 1.: Meiner Ansicht nach kann ich formal nur über eine RBU ermitteln, ob ein sicherheitstechnischer Zusammenhang besteht oder nicht. Daher meine Auffassung, daß ich immer eine RBU durchführen muß. Welche Alternativen habe ich hier zur RBU?


----------



## stevenn (22 Februar 2019)

genau genommen ist der "Hersteller" von 1. kein Hersteller einer Maschine sondern, wie du schreibst einer Anlage. Wenn diese Anlage nicht unter die Maschinenrichtlinie fällt, dann gilt diese auch nicht und dementsprechend benötigt man keine RBU nach MRL. WEnn du eine machst, um herauszustellen ob ein sicherheitstechnischer Zusammenhang besteht, dann ist das gut so, aber nicht vorgeschrieben, denn wie gesagt hier gilt die MRL nicht . Genau genommen muss der Betreiber dann für "das Gesamte" tätig werden und das im Rahmen der BetrSV. Das ist natürlich alles sehr theoretisch, denn für dein Beispiel 1. fällt mir kein Beispiel ein. Und wenn dann verkauft jemand einzelne Maschinen.


ob wir das jetzt Risikobeurteilung / Gefährdungsbeurteilung / Sicherheitsbetrachtung nennen wollen ist doch eigentlich egal. wenn dir in dem Zusammenhang RBU gut passt, dann nenn es so.ich will dir nur verdeutlichen, das es nur zwingend eine RBU geben muss, wenn auch eine Maschine hergestellt wird.


----------



## Plan_B (22 Februar 2019)

Ich geb mal meinen unqualifizierten Senf dazu.

Ob eine verkette Anlage entsteht wird spätestens in der Gefährdungsbeurteilung der Anlage festgestellt, welche gemäß BetrSichVO vom Betreiber *vor* Inbetriebnahme zu erstellen ist. Diese Gefährdungsbeurteilung ist ohnehin zwingend Inbetriebnahmevoraussetzung nach BetrSichVO.
Der anschließende Bewertungsprozess der eventuellen Gesamtheit wird natürlich ungemein erleichtert wenn jede Einzelmaschine bereits Konform ist.


----------



## stevenn (22 Februar 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Ich geb mal meinen unqualifizierten Senf dazu.
> 
> Ob eine verkette Anlage entsteht wird spätestens in der Gefährdungsbeurteilung der Anlage festgestellt, welche gemäß BetrSichVO vom Betreiber *vor* Inbetriebnahme zu erstellen ist. Diese Gefährdungsbeurteilung ist ohnehin zwingend Inbetriebnahmevoraussetzung nach BetrSichVO.
> Der anschließende Bewertungsprozess der eventuellen Gesamtheit wird natürlich ungemein erleichtert wenn jede Einzelmaschine bereits Konform ist.


so unqualifiziert ist das nicht


----------



## daniel80 (25 Februar 2019)

Moin und danke für die Hinweise. Ich hab mich bzgl. der Frage, wann eine Risikobeurteilung (siehe die Fälle oben) mal mit Fachkollegen gesprochen, und im Prinzip wird eure Einschätzung geteilt: Meistens erfolgt das Zusammenstellen der Anlage auf der Betreiberseite, und oft ist es dann auch Aufgabe des Betreibers, aufgrund seiner Erfahrung, festzulegen, ob eine RB gemacht werden soll oder nicht (Fragestellung, ob eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen im Sinne der MRL vorliegt). Die Dokumentation dieser Entscheidung kann auf Formblättern erfolgen. 

Frage: Wo finde ich diese Formblätter? Die in der Diskussion genannten Quellen (Institut für Arbeitssicherheit) führten leider ins leere.


----------



## stevenn (26 Februar 2019)

daniel80 schrieb:


> ...bzgl. der Frage, wann eine Risikobeurteilung (siehe die Fälle oben) mal mit Fachkollegen gesprochen, und im Prinzip wird eure Einschätzung geteilt: ...



na gut, dass du nicht nur mit uns sprichst, sondern auch mit *Fachkollegen 

*na dann frag doch deine Fachkollegen, wo die Formblätter sind


----------



## daniel80 (26 Februar 2019)

Ernsthaft?


----------



## Plan_B (26 Februar 2019)

@stevenn
Sind wir etwas überempfindlich wegen einer verbalen Ungeschicktheit?
Wir sind zuerst ein Internetforum. Die fachliche Qualifikation des einzelnen Users ist direkt nicht erkennbar und obliegt somit der Einordnung des geneigten Lesers.
Wir würden es uns sicher verbitten in einem Sachgutachten aus dem Forum zitiert oder in irgendeine Form der Haftung genommen zu werden.


----------

